# detailers



## vip (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone recommend a car detailers in Edinburgh? :newbie:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what you needing done??

welcome :thumb:


----------



## vip (Mar 12, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> what you needing done??
> 
> welcome :thumb:


wash,clay,polish,seal, tyres dressed, windows in and out, thats all


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

vip said:


> wash,clay,polish,seal, tyres dressed, windows in and out, thats all


where are you in edinburgh??


----------



## vip (Mar 12, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> where are you in edinburgh??


portobello


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

vip said:


> wash,clay,polish,seal, tyres dressed, windows in and out, thats all


Valet then not a detail!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vip said:


> wash,clay,polish,seal, tyres dressed, windows in and out, thats all


I'm just wondering out loud here, but why don't you do this yourself????

Not all that difficult, there are loads of helpful threads and poeple on here to keep you right........

:thumb:


----------



## vip (Mar 12, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I'm just wondering out loud here, but why don't you do this yourself????
> 
> Not all that difficult, there are loads of helpful threads and poeple on here to keep you right........
> 
> :thumb:


i am in a wheelchair:wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vip said:


> i am in a wheelchair:wall:


OK, that could make most of it too difficult!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

vip said:


> can u give me a phone number this site will not let me read or send messages:thumb:


you need ten posts before you can send pm mate, just post a couple of welcomes in the newbie section to get past 10


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

'Thread tidied'

Come on guys lets play nice, if people wish to recommend Vip a detailer they can but lets keep the playground squabbles at bay:thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

vip said:


> can u give me a phone number this site will not let me read or send messages:thumb:


You need 10 posts to read and send PMs.

I'm sorry to have to tell you that I cannot carry out my offer mate. Check the paid-up detailers on the page provided earlier and have a good look at their work. I hope I haven't offended you in any way, I was just being tongue-in-cheek with my offer. Hope you get it sorted.
Regards,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this is what is required.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867
Gordon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I think this is what is required.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867
> Gordon


Just noticed I'm not on that list, but should be...

I'm based up in Dundee but can travel... Nearer to you however you have Xpressvalet, and JKP Detail. Both well worth a call.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

as above....... if you need to chat more about your car, just PM or call.thanks, see you monday.robert


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Just noticed I'm not on that list, but should be...
> 
> I'm based up in Dundee but can travel... Nearer to you however you have Xpressvalet, and JKP Detail. Both well worth a call.


Dave pm me the text you would like (obviously in the same format) and I will add you to the list

Mark


----------

